# Supply chain game?



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

Do you stay loyal to one supplier, or do you go with who offers you the lowest sf price? How much of a drop in price would make you move? I know customer service is a major part of this question, but say all things are equal in that category. Do you feel like you need to take the low number to stay up with your competition, and/or put more money in your pocket? I prefer to stay with one supplier as long as i can, but when another supplier quotes 15msf less ...how can I walk away from that. With that kind of difference I can make 5k extra that I wasn't expecting depending on the volume at the time. I try not to move that often, maybe every 8 mos. Just enough time for them to miss my call every other day..lol. Give it a week and the door starts knocking. The other consideration; Having one supplier that you have been with for years, do they really have your back? Are they going to tell you when there is a price drop or when small material like Mud starts to rise .25 cents a box? I call it boiling the frog slowly. Small price increase in your bill that creep up. Does anyone ever have a supplier that keeps their rock price lower than other when Manufacture's increase go in effect? Even though getting the lowest price is appealing, I feel that dependability and quality of work speaks volumes over the 1-2 dollars a board you can cut...your thoughts? Also, I know that karma can bite back pretty darn hard.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Always go for the best deal, never deal with one supplier because they get all kissy kissy with you. Or next thing you know, they could become the only supply house in town, and guess what you will be kissing.:yes:

at least that's our Canadian communist way of thinking. Keep them equal and competitive , or you could end up with a greedy capitalist that will control the whole market:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I think it is best to stay loyal as long as they are treating you well. If its only nickels and dimes difference in price not so bad. When the difference gets to be too much, and you explain this to your supplier, they may do their best to match the other guys price to not lose you. 

Sometimes it can still be good to go with someone else a while if you feel they are not treating you right. 

If they take you out on a fishing trip and buy all the beer then maybe you should stick with them a bit longer.


----------

